# interface windows bug "copier les fichiers windows"



## HorionM (13 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous , j'espère que vous allez bien. 
j'ai un problème avec Boot Camp sur Mac. j'ai lancé Boot Camp, la première phase marche jusqu'a ce qu'il redémarre mon ordinateur. Là il me demande de choisir en quel langue je veux le système et me demande quel version de windows 10 je veux puis me prépare tous les fichiers windows mais une erreur s'affiche a ce moment je site "windows ne peut pas localiser le disque et la partition spécifiés dans le paramètre <ImageInstall> du fichier de réponse sans assistance. Vérifiez que le paramètre fait reference a une partition valide et redémarrez l installation.
Je ne comprends le message d'erreur et d'ou vient il
si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider Help
merci d'avance
Cordialement


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2017)

Le message semble écrit dans un Français assez approximatif, mais on peut considérer qu’il indique que l 'installeur de Windows ne trouve pas le disque ou la partition sur lequel s'installer. 

Est-ce que la partition BootCamp creee par Assistant BootCamp en format FAT32 a bien été convertie en NTFS via l'option ad hoc de l'isntalleur de Windows (juste apres le premier redémarrage)?


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2017)

HorionM a dit:


> et me demande quel version de windows 10


Par défaut avec Windows 10, l'installeur ne demande pas quelle version on veut installer. Il faut entrer un n° de série _(licence)_ qui déterminera quelle version sera installée, Famille, Education, Pro, Entreprise et Windows 10 S, le S pour une version plus sécurisée.

Tu as fait le téléchargement où de ta version de Windows 10 ?


----------



## HorionM (14 Décembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Le message semble écrit dans un Français assez approximatif, mais on peut considérer qu’il indique que l 'installeur de Windows ne trouve pas le disque ou la partition sur lequel s'installer.
> 
> Est-ce que la partition BootCamp creee par Assistant BootCamp en format FAT32 a bien été convertie en NTFS via l'option ad hoc de l'isntalleur de Windows (juste apres le premier redémarrage)?


 merci pour ta réponse alors je ne sais pas comment puis-je verifier cela ? et si ce n'est pas le cas comment puis-je changer le format ?


----------



## HorionM (14 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut avec Windows 10, l'installeur ne demande pas quelle version on veut installer. Il faut entrer un n° de série _(licence)_ qui déterminera quelle version sera installée, Famille, Education, Pro, Entreprise et Windows 10 S, le S pour une version plus sécurisée.
> 
> Tu as fait le téléchargement où de ta version de Windows 10 ?


merci pour ta réponse alors j'ai fais cette installation sur le site officiel de microsoft c'est de la que j'ai télécharger le fichier iso de windows 10


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2017)

HorionM a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse alors je ne sais pas comment puis-je verifier cela ? et si ce n'est pas le cas comment puis-je changer le format ?



Il n'y a que toi qui peut savoir si tu as sélectionné la partition BootCamp pour la formatter en NTFS. 
Regarde cette page https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204009 le paragraphe consacré au formattage de la partition BootCamp.


----------



## HorionM (14 Décembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Il n'y a que toi qui peut savoir si tu as sélectionné la partition BootCamp pour la formatter en NTFS.
> Regarde cette page https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204009 le paragraphe consacré au formattage de la partition BootCamp.


Merci j'ai trouvé et j'ai donc bien pu vérifié que le format de ma partition est en NTFS, cela ne vient donc pas de la 
Si vous voulez j'ai un screen du fameux message


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2017)

HorionM a dit:


> Merci j'ai trouvé et j'ai donc bien pu vérifié que le format de ma partition est en NTFS


Le formatage de la partition temporaire que prépare Boot Camp en FAT32 ne peut se faire que depuis l'installeur de Windows 10. Est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2017)

Pour insister sur la question du formattage NTFS, te souviens-tu avoir sélectionné la partition BootCamp, dans la fenêtre de l'installeur de Windows, puis d'avoir cliqué le bouton "Avancés" puis cliqué à nouveau le bouton "formattage"?

Si tu n'as pas fait ces opérations, la partition est toujours en FAt32 et Windows ne pourra pas s'y installer.


----------



## HorionM (15 Décembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour insister sur la question du formattage NTFS, te souviens-tu avoir sélectionné la partition BootCamp, dans la fenêtre de l'installeur de Windows, puis d'avoir cliqué le bouton "Avancés" puis cliqué à nouveau le bouton "formattage"?
> 
> Si tu n'as pas fait ces opérations, la partition est toujours en FAt32 et Windows ne pourra pas s'y installer.


je n'arrive pas à cette étape là, cela bloque avant lors des copies des fichiers windows


----------



## HorionM (15 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Le formatage de la partition temporaire que prépare Boot Camp en FAT32 ne peut se faire que depuis l'installeur de Windows 10. Est-ce bien le cas ?





Locke a dit:


> Le formatage de la partition temporaire que prépare Boot Camp en FAT32 ne peut se faire que depuis l'installeur de Windows 10. Est-ce bien le cas ?





Locke a dit:


> Le formatage de la partition temporaire que prépare Boot Camp en FAT32 ne peut se faire que depuis l'installeur de Windows 10. Est-ce bien le cas ?


non car je n'arrive pas a cette étape la , le problem vient d'avant


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2017)

Quel est le modèle de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## HorionM (17 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


c est un macOS High Sierre


----------



## HorionM (17 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, 2017)


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2017)

Donc, tu peux en effet utiliser un fichier .iso. Par contre tu ne mentionnes rien sur la préparation de la clé USB ? Tu fais quoi à ce niveau-là ?


----------



## HorionM (17 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, tu peux en effet utiliser un fichier .iso. Par contre tu ne mentionnes rien sur la préparation de la clé USB ? Tu fais quoi à ce niveau-là ?


c'est exact. 
je n'utilise pas de clé usb, j'ai regardé dans la page support apple de boot camp et il explique que il  y en a pas besoin pour les mac récents "

Une clé USB 2 vierge de 16 Go ou plus. (Si vous disposez de l’un de ces modèles de Mac, vous n’avez pas besoin de clé USB)"
De plus je télécharge juste le fichier iso windows 10 et le place sur le bureau puis lance boot camp et utilise ce fichier iso. Tous marche très bien a part sur les copies des fichiers windows sur l'interface windows


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2017)

Le dernier fichier de Windows 10 a pour nom *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*. Tu as la même chose ?


----------



## HorionM (18 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Le dernier fichier de Windows 10 a pour nom *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*. Tu as la même chose ?


oui j'ai ce fichier là


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2017)

HorionM a dit:


> oui j'ai ce fichier là


Donc, lors de l'installation de Windows il y a forcément un redémarrage de ton iMac avec un écran noir avec un message en english demandant de faire un appui sur n'importe quelle touche pour continuer l'installation. Tu as vu ce message ?


----------



## HorionM (18 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, lors de l'installation de Windows il y a forcément un redémarrage de ton iMac avec un écran noir avec un message en english demandant de faire un appui sur n'importe quelle touche pour continuer l'installation. Tu as vu ce message ?


Non je n'ai pas vu ce message, apres le redémarrages de l'imac et le démarrage de Windows il me demande de choisir la langue et ensuite d'entré la clé windows puis  sa lance la copie des fichiers windows et sa plante a 0%


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2017)

HorionM a dit:


> il me demande de choisir la langue


Curieux, j'ai fait x fois l'installation et a aucun moment je n'ai vu de message me demandant le choix de la langue, en aucun cas avec le fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* puisque cette version ne contient que la langue française !

D'ou mon interrogation de l'origine de ton téléchargement. Par défaut, toute installation de Windows procédera à un redémarrage avec un écran noir et un message demandant d'appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche pour continuer l'installation depuis le fichier .iso. C'est la procédure classique et inchangée de chez Microsoft depuis la nuit des temps !


----------



## HorionM (19 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Curieux, j'ai fait x fois l'installation et a aucun moment je n'ai vu de message me demandant le choix de la langue, en aucun cas avec le fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* puisque cette version ne contient que la langue française !
> 
> D'ou mon interrogation de l'origine de ton téléchargement. Par défaut, toute installation de Windows procédera à un redémarrage avec un écran noir et un message demandant d'appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche pour continuer l'installation depuis le fichier .iso. C'est la procédure classique et inchangée de chez Microsoft depuis la nuit des temps !


En fin de compte, il me demande la langue mais j'ai pas besoin de la changer car le français est mit automatiquement. Mais le début est normal je vous assure. Est-ce que vous avez un moyen de communication comme Skype ou autre pour mieux m'aider svp ? Le message de demande d'appuyer sur un bouton est invisible je crois mais quand j'appuie sur un bouton cela marche parfaitement


----------



## HorionM (19 Décembre 2017)

Merci j'ai résolu le problème 
Merci de votre temps et de votre aide 
Au revoir


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2017)

Ça va aider ceux qui seraient confrontés au même problème...


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2017)

HorionM a dit:


> Merci j'ai résolu le problème


Et comment, ça aidera les autres.


----------



## HorionM (20 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et comment, ça aidera les autres.


Oui ! Alors j'ai tout simplement réinstaller le systeme d'exploitation  d'OSX , et le problème est parti


----------



## Txakurra (7 Janvier 2018)

HorionM a dit:


> Oui ! Alors j'ai tout simplement réinstaller le systeme d'exploitation  d'OSX , et le problème est parti


Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que vous. J'utilise Boot Camp pour créer la partition Windows. Effectivement il ne me demande pas le type de formatage. 
L'assistant indique qu'il copie les fichiers windows...  puis redémarre l'iMac... me demande le numéro de licence... passe sur une fenêtre sur fond bleu... indique "Copie des fichiers de Windows (0%)... et une fenêtre d'erreur apparait disant qu'il ne peut pas localiser...    enfin la même erreur que la votre.
Vous avez dit avoir corriger le pb en réinstallant OSX ?
Je vois aussi dans les différentes réponses qu'il faut formater en NTFS. A quel moment ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## cross-y (31 Janvier 2018)

Txakurra a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème que vous. J'utilise Boot Camp pour créer la partition Windows. Effectivement il ne me demande pas le type de formatage.
> L'assistant indique qu'il copie les fichiers windows...  puis redémarre l'iMac... me demande le numéro de licence... passe sur une fenêtre sur fond bleu... indique "Copie des fichiers de Windows (0%)... et une fenêtre d'erreur apparait disant qu'il ne peut pas localiser...    enfin la même erreur que la votre.
> Vous avez dit avoir corriger le pb en réinstallant OSX ?
> ...




«Si le programme d’installation ne parvient pas à localiser une partition existante ou à en créer une nouvelle, débranchez tout appareil de stockage Thunderbolt connecté à votre Mac, le cas échéant. Vous pourrez les reconnecter une fois Windows installé.»

J'avais le même message et ça a fonctionner quand j'ai débranché tous les périf.


----------



## Vaenoxis (17 Mars 2018)

Merci à toi.. c'était effectivement ça l'astuce. Débrancher les périphériques. Top top top ! Je galérais depuis une heure là dessus  !


----------



## Elesmere (29 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, désolé de relancer un ancien sujet mais j'ai exactement le même sujet ...

J'avais une partition BootCamp, j'avais déjà eu des soucis après l'avoir supprimée (voir mon précédent sujet), et en reprenant la liste des solutions mentionnées ci-dessus :

- Réinstaller MacOS : Déjà fait dans le précédent sujet
- Prendre le fichier Windows x64 VF sur le site officiel : Ok
- Débrancher tout périphérique de stockage externe ou thunderbolt : Ok (Pas possible de créer un bootcamp avec un DD externe branché de toute façon)

La partition se créé bien en FAT mais n'est pas convertie en NTFS.

Auriez-vous des idées ?


Merci d'avance et joyeuses fêtes à tous !


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Elesmere a dit:


> La partition se créé bien en FAT mais n'est pas convertie en NTFS.


Je t'invite à lire ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...ou il est mentionné...


> Après c'est l'interface de l'installateur de Windows qui intervient et là encore il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition temporaire que créer Assistant Boot Camp ayant pour nom exact BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis faire un clic sur l'option Formater qui est écrit en plus petit. Une fois fait, la partition BOOTCAMP changera de nom, ne pas s'en soucier et faire un clic sur Suivant. Il n'y aura pas de commentaires sur la suite de l'installation étant donné que si ce protocole est bien suivi, l'installation de Windows ira jusqu'au bout.


...donc c'est à toi de lire les informations et de faire le formatage depuis l'interface de l'image écran que je mentionne.


----------



## Elesmere (29 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour Locke,

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse !

Le problème, justement, c'est que je ne passe pas par cette étape :


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Elesmere a dit:


> Le problème, justement, c'est que je ne passe pas par cette étape :


C'est une étape obligatoire et sans celle-ci, impossible de continuer. Sous Assistant Boot Camp, tu as bien un écran pour choisir la taille de la partition. Si oui, par la suite tu as l'interface de Windows et très rapidement cet écran. Que se passe-t-il chez toi ? Par défaut tu dois voir ceci... https://www.supergeek.fr/blog/comment-installer-windows-10/

Mas revenons au tout début. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue. Quel fichier utilises-tu ? Il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier que je mentionne dans le lien de ma réponse #31.


----------



## Elesmere (29 Décembre 2018)

[Vidéo supprimée]


A propos de ce mac :




Pour le fichier, j'utilise le fichier téléchargé sur le site officiel de windows "Win10_1803_French_x64"


----------



## peyret (29 Décembre 2018)

Non la vidéo n'est pas disponible !!!


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

@Elesmere
Pour la vidéo on s'en fiche un peu, par contre tu as un iMac qui ne pose aucun problème et le déroulé doit-être comme mentionné ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/

A quel moment intervient ton problème et quelle est la taille que tu as réservée pour Windows ?


----------



## Elesmere (29 Décembre 2018)

Et là ? 

Justement avec la vidéo c'est plus parlant, tu as les détails !

J'ai coupé les moments de chargements (reboot du mac)


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Par curiosité, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu désinstalles comme je le mentionne en réponse #1. Puis tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée puis en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



On y verra plus clair et dans le doute tu retéléchargeras une nouvelle fois le fichier .iso... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...la suite après le résultat du Terminal.

*Edit :* déjà pour moi il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas, la couleur de fond bleu clair de l'installeur de Windows n'est pas normale, elle devrait être bleu marine. Tu as fait le téléchargement de ce fichier .iso où ?


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Ah oui, dans la vidéo il y a ceci...




...qui indique bien un problème avec le fichier .iso téléchargé. Donc, comme recommandé dans ma réponse #38 tu retélécharges le fichier .iso mais tu ne le mets pas dans le dossier Téléchargement est est bien trop chargé, mais sur le Bureau. Ce n'est pas Assistant Boot Camp le problème, mais ton fichier .iso. Attention avec les serveurs de chez Microsoft qui sont capricieux si on ne possède pas une bonne bande passante. Il vaut mieux sélectionner la version Pro plutôt que la version Home qui est limitée dans certaines fonctions.

Tu le sais, mais ne laisse connecter que le clavier et la souris, aucun cordon USB ne doit-être connecté.


----------



## Elesmere (30 Décembre 2018)

Rebonjour,

J'ai réessayé en suivant bien la procédure (retélécharger le fichier windows, le mettre sur le bureau, utiliser la version pro), et le résultat est le même.

Pour ta question, j'avais téléchargé le fichier sur le site de Windows directement

J'ai une bonne passante (FTTH) ! 

Diskutil list :
- Après redémarrage après l'échec

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         673.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         326.7 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +701.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            488.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 52.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

- Après restauration via BootCamp

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            488.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 52.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2018)

OK, je comprends mieux le message d'erreur, car tu as un FusionDrive qui comprend un tout petit SSD de 28 Go associé avec un disque dur à plateaux de 1 To. Or Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas un partitionnement et/ou un disque supplémentaire et par défaut va faire l'installation dans disk1 _(SSD)_ qui est pour lui trop petit, qui induit en erreur l'installateur de Windows qui tente de faire l'installation dans disk0 _(disque dur à plateaux)_.

Le pire est qu'Apple ne donne pas beaucoup d'informations dont celle-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203849 ...qui n'est pas de grande utilité ! N'ayant jamais eu de Mac avec l'option FusionDrive je suis incapable de t'en dire plus, il faudrait que notre ami macomaniac passe par là. Tu peux en attendant relancer le Terminal puis exécuter cette commande...

```
diskutil cs list
```
...en donnant le résultat.


----------



## Elesmere (30 Décembre 2018)

Plutôt simple comme réponse à Diskutil cs list ^^ :


```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Plus qu'à attendre Macomaniac du coup, qui m'avait déjà été d'une grande aide dans le sujet précédent !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Elesmere
*
Le dernier état de la configuration de ton iMac que tu as posté équivaut à ceci en simplifié -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            488.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 52.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


il s'agit d'un Fusion Drive "new age" (= de type *apfs*) qui utilise les 2 partitions physiques du SSD & du HDD --> pour virtualiser l'espace-disque commun d'un *Conteneur disk2*. Utilisé par 4 volumes à la fois conformément à la nouvelle norme *apfs*. Tout est en ordre.

avec cette configuration > comme déjà avec le Fusion Drive "old school" (= de type *CoreStorage*) --> lors d'un repartitionnement > c'est uniquement la partition physique du *HDD* (et de lui seul - quelle que soit la taille du SSD) qui se trouve rétrécie > et avec l'espace libéré --> une partition dédiée à Windows se trouve créée uniquement en queue de *HDD* et en-dehors de l'enceinte logique du Fusion Drive.

Dans ta configuration antérieure > ce partitionnement du *HDD* -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         673.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         326.7 GB   disk0s4
```


montrait bien que le partitionnement avait rétréci la partition physique *apfs disk0s2* de *1 To* => à *673 Go* > et créé une partition subalterne d'environ *327 Go* en queue de ce même *HDD*

En résumé : le Fusion Drive *apfs* fonctionne sans problème aussi bien dans le sens du partitionnement que dans le sens de la récupération d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Je suppose que l'Assistant BootCamp n'affiche pas d'erreur à la création d'une partition ? --> alors dans ce cas > les problèmes rencontrés relèvent entièrement du programme d'installation de Windows (ce qui n'entre pas de mes compétences) > et pas du côté Mac.


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2018)

Dommage que je n'ai pas un Mac avec un FusionDrive pour faire des tests, car là comme tout est en ordre dans les partitions, on en revient à ce message durant l'installation...





...qui indique clairement un problème avec le fichier ImageInstall du fichier .iso de Windows qui cherche désespérément une partition, qui bute entre le SSD et le disque sur à plateaux et bloque !


----------



## Elesmere (30 Décembre 2018)

Hello,

Merci pour ta réponse !

Effectivement, aucun soucis côté Assistant BootCamp, c'est au reboot sous Windows que le problème se pose !


----------



## Elesmere (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tout d'abord bonne année et bonne santé à tous ! 

J'ai réussi à résoudre par hasard le soucis dont je vous ai fait part au-dessus. 

A priori voici ce que j'ai fait et qui a solutionné le problème : Sur un nettoyage CCleaner des fichiers de démarrage (certaines applications se lançaient au démarrage même après désinstallation), j'ai voulu en profiter pour faire du ménage et j'ai purgé le cache de BOOTCAMP.

Je ne sais pas si la purge de bootcamp en soit a eu un effet ou si une autre action a fait effet, mais en tout cas j'ai essayé d'installer W10 après et n'ai pas eu de problème lors de l'installation. En revanche, je n'ai toujours pas eu le choix sur le disque d'installation de la partition pendant l'installation (la fameuse étape manquante), en tout cas ça a fonctionné.

Merci à vous deux pour votre aide et encore bonne année !

(D'ailleurs peut-être que le mac attendait juste 2019 pour bien vouloir créer la partition )


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2019)

Très étrange ton histoire, surtout avec...


Elesmere a dit:


> A priori voici ce que j'ai fait et qui a solutionné le problème : Sur un nettoyage CCleaner des fichiers de démarrage (certaines applications se lançaient au démarrage même après désinstallation), j'ai voulu en profiter pour faire du ménage et j'ai purgé le cache de BOOTCAMP.


...mieux vaut utiliser un logiciel comme Onyx. Mais bon, il semblerait bien que ton problème provenait de fichiers système un tantinet corrompus, mais ça, on ne peut pas le savoir !


----------



## Elesmere (2 Janvier 2019)

Effectivement assez étrange, à voir si quelqu'un d'autre a le problème, essayer cette solution ^^

Je ne suis pas fan de Ccleaner non plus, mais j'ai l'impression que certaines fonctions de nettoyage ont disparu d'Onyx ...


----------

